# Tadake Falls, Okinawa, Japan



## EIngerson (May 12, 2012)

The walking started out easy.




The easy part of the trails by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

Until you meet the "Find me with your face" spiders.  lol




The &quot;find my with your face spiders&quot; by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

Then the trail gets steep and rough. It is a jungle after all.




The trail to get above the falls. by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

And then you get to see this and it's all worth it.




Tadake Falls by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Jaemie (May 12, 2012)

#3 is my favourite. I like the sense of action, mystery, surprise.


----------



## Frequency (May 12, 2012)

I really like how the people are stilled in #1 ...and the last one where we can see the Power of Fall and it  also shows how diminutive we are in front of the Mighty Nature 

Regards


----------

